# MASSIVE SPOILERS! Half Life ALYX Picture Thread!



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2020)

*First thing first, headcrabs ARE FU*CKING SCARY in VR. God damn it scary!!!!*


This game is AMAZING. By far the most polished VR game AND most fun VR game. Totally worth the price! I played a good 2 hrs straight even though I promised myself I was just going to watch the intro.

For my 2080Ti and vanilla Vive, it only recommends high preset. I tried ultra and have a few frame time spike close to 10ms ( 11ms = 90Hz = minimum for comfort, lower frame time = better )

I am totally not expecting 2080 Ti cannot drive a consistent Ultra preset from Valve's recommendation. But I set it to Ultra anyway.








How my frame time looks, Ultra preset, 150% Super Sampling. I hope Nvidia's VR adaptive SS comes to HLA







And something fun~







Now entering spoiler parts, click at your own risk!



Spoiler











Apparently North America has been completely wiped out by combine








PCB analysis anyone?










Somebody's dinner


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 24, 2020)

What is this cat sized rat ffs.  Its even too much for ravenholm.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't see any story spoilers. Good old 90s nostalgia.

Emerald Multimedia 3Dxp  



DOCTOR DISK D.D.S


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 24, 2020)

Coooool!!!! Super Coool!!!!


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> What is this cat sized rat ffs.  Its even too much for ravenholm.



I carried it all the way around like a trophy. Found in a trash can. Dumpster diving can be rewarding in HLA


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> *First thing first, headcrabs ARE FU*CKING SCARY in VR. God damn it scary!!!!*
> 
> 
> This game is AMAZING. By far the most polished VR game AND most fun VR game. Totally worth the price! I played a good 2 hrs straight even though I promised myself I was just going to watch the intro.
> ...


Man the menus are so good. Also, it feels so natural writing on the window with the dry eraser markers.. lol I would have just put stuff on the windows for hours... I wrote HELP! on the window were the Combine officers where.. lol


----------



## Flanker (Mar 24, 2020)

That dinner looks real good


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Man the menus are so good. Also, it feels so natural writing on the window with the dry eraser markers.. lol I would have just put stuff on the windows for hours... I wrote HELP! on the window were the Combine officers where.. lol



I tried my best to get their attention by throwing stuff and drawing lambda marks, did not work very well though



Flanker said:


> That dinner looks real good



Those freaky headcrabs have the size of a small dog! No wonder average sized human cannot fight it off easily


----------



## Flanker (Mar 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Those freaky headcrabs have the size of a small dog! No wonder average sized human cannot fight it off easily


Hehe, we got some Oculus headsets at work, maybe I'll try it out one day after office hours.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I tried my best to get their attention by throwing stuff and drawing lambda marks, did not work very well though
> 
> 
> 
> Those freaky headcrabs have the size of a small dog! No wonder average sized human cannot fight it off easily


Man I agree, the headcrabs are scary as shit! The fact that every bullet counts is crazy enough without having them fly at your head.. lol



Flanker said:


> Hehe, we got some Oculus headsets at work, maybe I'll try it out one day after office hours.


If you do then be ready to run out and buy a VR HMD.. lol It's that good. I can't get over how good the environments are and how lifelike everything is.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Man I agree, the headcrabs are scary as shit! The fact that every bullet counts is crazy enough without having them fly at your head.. lol
> 
> 
> If you do then be ready to run out and buy a VR HMD.. lol It's that good. I can't get over how good the environments are and how lifelike everything is.




I put on a bucket over my (Alyx's) head for protection. Haven't dare testing out the effectiveness though, too scared to try.

Or maybe I can catch one with a bucket?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I put on a bucket over my (Alyx's) head for protection. Haven't dare testing out the effectiveness though, too scared to try.
> 
> Or maybe I can catch one with a bucket?


Remember you can use any of the hard hats laying around as well.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Remember you can use any of the hard hats laying around as well.




Do they actually stop headcrab?

Also showed my 5yrs old daughter one of the dead headcrab today in HLA. Big mistake. She was terrified. 
She does like exploring Alyx's little hideout room though


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Do they actually stop headcrab?
> 
> Also showed my 5yrs old daughter one of the dead headcrab today in HLA. Big mistake. She was terrified.
> She does like exploring Alyx's little hideout room though


I haven't tested yet but now I have to test it.. lol Tested the YouTube channel did verify that it stops the barnacles.

I can't believe how much my youngest daughter is 7 and likes exploring in Alyx as well. She will leave the room if I see a headcrab or any other enemy.. lol

*EDIT: I haven't tested it yet, but it sounded like I did when I said "tested did verify".. lol*


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jesus FKING CHRIST this game is a horror lv100.


Some quick points:

*Today Valve updated version to 1.1. Now 2080Ti is default to Ultra. For OG Vive you can try 200% Super sampling as long as you are not super sensitive to motion sickening. Frame time with Ultra and 200% SS is still very good.


Also make sure you have an open place space. You WILL fall down!

Also practicing your weapon reload in combat is essential to survival. You gotta have good eyes and stable hands to get your shots count.*


*It would be amazing if Valve Index has a Wireless version. This game would be amazing in a large play area using wireless adapters!*





Spoiler



Got my 1st headcrab face hug today. I fell over trying to avoid the kiss. The 1st encounter with poison headcrab sends tons of adrenaline through my vines.

Compared to this, Ravenholm in HL2 was nothing.













So vortigaunts treat headcrabs as chicken. Alyx refuse to eat though lol

I guess this is headcrab brain?











This guy has some combine augmentation.











This is where you will meet the 1st poisonous headcrab.  Nasty MF


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Jesus FKING CHRIST this game is a horror lv100.
> 
> 
> Some quick points:
> ...


Holy shit.. after seeing your post about setting your graphic options higher I looked at mine... and I've been playing on LOW... I can't get over how good it looks on low settings.. but turning it up to Ultra!! Holy F*CK! this game is so good.. I made it to your last screenshot last night. Man, I didn't want to stop, but it was after 11pm.. haha I only got to play for an hour last night after moving stuff over to our new house. I was able to turn my graphics all the way up to Utra using my RTX 2070 and it was amazing. I didn't notice any lag or anything.

I've seen where people are saying after play for long periods they start to feel a little sick and claim to have never got sick before (_Angry Joe and friends_). It hasn't made me feel sick at all and I usually feel a little queasy playing smooth movement example boneworks. I guess I can thank Boneworks for giving me an iron stomach... lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 26, 2020)

No story today, just bunch of horror elements

Combine health kit












Now I know why in Half Life 2 all the health kit looks like that green yellowish tint. Ewwwww~   Antlion juice!








So this is what a combine transhuman looks like







And now the main dish, Poison headcrab. This thing is HEAVY! Regular headcrab can be lift up 1 handed. This thing needs both hands to lift up!









Grenade for scale





Some type of proto headcrab?








I am gonna wear this pan like Crazy Dave from PvZ!










And zombie


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 29, 2020)

Just wanna say



Spoiler



I HATE JEFF SO MUCH


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 5, 2020)

Finished my 1st play through. That was FKING AWESOME

I must say I chickened out and lowered difficulty to "story"

Not gonna spoil the ending or plot. But man this brings so much more for the HL series to build on.


----------



## PerfectWave (Apr 5, 2020)

amazing pic!


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 5, 2020)

Combine transhuman without helmet. Click at your own risk



Spoiler


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 10, 2020)

We are moved into our new house and I've finally got my computer room ready for VR. I jumped in the other night after setting it up. I've only got to play for 3.5 hours so far. I can't wait to jump back in. This game is just amazing. I can't wait to see what the community does once the release the dev tools. This is truly a game-changer for VR.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 5, 2020)

still waiting on Valve index availability


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2020)

Yes, the best VR game ever!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> Yes, the best VR game ever!!


I believe it's the best game I've ever played. I've never felt like I was in a game as much as I do HLA. This game amazes me. I still haven't finished it, but I will soon... I just haven't had time for gaming at all lately, but I hope to jump back in soon. I'm letting my nephews play it right now and they love it. As much as I want to take my little extra time watching them play it and just finish it... lol I'm really enjoying watching them play it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 3, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I believe it's the best game I've ever played. I've never felt like I was in a game as much as I do HLA. This game amazes me. I still haven't finished it, but I will soon... I just haven't had time for gaming at all lately, but I hope to jump back in soon. I'm letting my nephews play it right now and they love it. As much as I want to take my little extra time watching them play it and just finish it... lol I'm really enjoying watching them play it.




My daughter enjoyed the Zoo level the best. Well minus the zombies coming out of the grass


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 4, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> My daughter enjoyed the Zoo level the best. Well minus the zombies coming out of the grass


My daughter loves watching me explorer and look at the zen flora. She doesn't like the zombies either... lol



Spoiler



I'm at the Antlion Soldier level. Well, about 10 minutes into it. It's so amazing.


----------



## icase81 (Jun 4, 2020)

I was legitimately sad that it was over when I beat it. I could keep playing for another 20 hours. Looks gorgeous. Runs amazingly. So immersive and fun and terrifying and so many other good things. I can't wait for them to cancel Alyx Episode 2 in 4 years.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not playing this game any time soon. Keep the screenshot flow steady !


----------

